# Tesco Loans/Ulster bank very slow



## Luckycharm (22 May 2008)

Has anyone else dealt applied for a Tesco loan, I applied on line 3 weeks ago, got approved once I got my documents in they have my documents since Tuesday last week and still have not got a decision. I would not mind I am in Ulster bank had plenty of previous loans never missed a payment or been late etc - it just seems to be taking forever!!
Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Bobby1 (22 May 2008)

Hi,

Yes I applied for one a few months ago, only drew down last week, they are just awful at how long they take. Insist on faxing as much documents as you can cause I posted 3 seperate envelopes to them and they all 'got lost' I found out that when you post to Georges Quay- UB Head Office, it gets directed to England and then back to Belfast!!! Totally crazy.

The staff are quite friendly on the phones but so slow, you will get there tho!


----------



## jeny (22 May 2008)

I just logged on yo ask about These loans and see there is a thread already!

I received the documents in the post this morning, And was wondering if anyone had any experience with them>

or what there like to deal with?


----------



## Luckycharm (22 May 2008)

Thing is I never heard from them it is only that I basically ring them every 2 days that anything is happening!! It is annoying as my job means that I make credit decisions every day for '000's euro and more with far less security then they have- if it took me so long we would be out of business!!


----------



## Gus2008 (27 May 2008)

I applied for a loan with them a few months ago, and I ended up taking my business elsewhere as it took so long. I received initial approval within a week, but communication ground to a halt after that. The staff were helpful, but I had to keep chasing them and ringing to check the status of the application, and it was just too much hassle.


----------



## snoopy1010 (3 Jun 2008)

terrible absolutly terrible. We applied for a simple personal loan 6 weeks ago. After countless phonecalls we they eventually advised we needed to send in even more info (info not required of us initially) which we would have had no problem supplying in the first place if asked. 
Then, they requested we get a copy passports & drivers license signed by our local Garda station !! We said we would give this info if their underwriting dept actually confirmed the loan had been approved. Which they did. Still no money yet though !!


----------



## Luckycharm (4 Jun 2008)

Got mine now took a month though and as I said onto them every couple of days as they do not seem to contact you!!


----------



## John Rambo (4 Jun 2008)

We cleared one off recently (no penalty which makes the hassle worthwhile) and it took one month to get the closing documentation.


----------



## newtogame (4 Jun 2008)

go to AIB.I was getting a car loan from First Active in Liffey Valley and they were hopeless.Rang AIB and had approval that day.Money lodged to my account a few days later.It took just 2 phone calls but I have a current account with them.What is really sweet was they are giving a green cashback for green cars(such as biofuel) and so I got 600 euro back from that.You can bargain with them if you have a better rate from another bank.


----------

